
Tesla Museum Gets Funded - amirmansour
http://www.indiegogo.com/teslamuseum?c=home
======
3JPLW
No, the museum did not get funded. The campaign to raise funds to
(hopefully?[1]) purchase the land for a museum got funded. There's a long ways
to go before this is a reality.

[1]: There's another interested buyer. My read on it is that rallying the
funds is only the first hurdle in getting the land to this organization. I'm
sure there's lots of lawyering and bartering that is yet to be done.

~~~
amirmansour
Yes yes, but lets stay positive. There are still 39 more days to go.

~~~
saraid216
"Staying positive" does not mean "ignoring reality".

~~~
ThePherocity
I think in order to stay positive one must ignore reality.

~~~
pessimizer
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depressive_realism>

------
8ig8
Interesting to note that two people (companies) ponied up the max of $33,333.

> If you donate $33,333 I will write a blog post about you, your company, or
> your product on TheOatmeal.com. My site averages 7 million unique visitors
> and 30 million page views. In the three years TheOatmeal.com has been online
> it's been read by over 100 million people and received nearly one billion
> page views.

~~~
dkokelley
That's a $1.11 CPM ($4.76 per unique) for fairly decent coverage.
TheOatmeal.com is actually closer to a celebrity endorsement. If being pro-
Tesla fits into their marketing strategy, this is a steal of a deal.

~~~
rplnt
I wonder if it is Tesla Motors.

~~~
slouch
Elon Musk said it wouldn't be a good use of Tesla Motors' money (but probably
contributed personally): [http://jalopnik.com/5935362/elon-musk-pledges-to-
support-nik...](http://jalopnik.com/5935362/elon-musk-pledges-to-support-
nikola-tesla-museum-project)

------
dumbluck
The title is misleading. They've raised enough money that with NY's matching
funds they could perhaps pay for the property and preserve it as a historic
site, but it won't be a museum anymore than my bathroom is a YMCA. They need
millions more.

------
ck2
This makes me wonder if we could crowdsource the Titan Mare mission which got
passed over for another bot to Mars.

It "only" costs $425 million (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_Mare_Explorer> )

~~~
muratmutlu
I honestly think the guy from Oatmeal carries so much weigh he could generate
maybe several million dollars for a cause. If he did a couple of comics about
the Mars bot who knows

Maybe there's a cheaper Mars project :)

~~~
ck2
Not Mars - Titan, moon of two planets out, Saturn.

The one with nitrogen atmosphere, methane lakes, rain and hurricanes.

Way, way more interesting than Mars in some ways.

~~~
tesseract
And speaking of those methane lakes, the lander was designed as a boat that
would float around in one of them. To me that seems pretty interesting from an
engineering point of view, not to mention Titan being a pretty cool place from
a scientific perspective.

------
cvanderlinden
So many Tesla books out there. If I had to pick one to read, which would you
recommend?

~~~
amirmansour
I highly recommend Wizard: The Life and Times of Nikola Tesla : Biography of a
Genius. [http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-Nikola-Biography-Genius-
Citadel...](http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-Nikola-Biography-Genius-
Citadel/dp/0806519606/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1345591301&sr=8-10&keywords=tesla)

~~~
pooriaazimi
A fantastic read. Don't miss the audiobook if you're into audiobooks (great
for long commutes and if you're not English and want to improve it)[1].

It's read by Simon Prebble[2]. I absolutely love his voice. His 1984[3] is
probably my favorite audiobook (I listen to audiobooks _a lot_ ).

He is great. From Wikipedia:

 _In the U.S., he also began narrating audio books,and to date (2012) has
recorded well over 450 titles. As one of AudioFile Magazine's 'Golden Voices'
and 'Best Voices of the Century', his work has gained him five 'Listen Up'
awards, thirty 'Earphone' awards, and in 2005, he was named 'Narrator of
theYear' by Publishers Weekly. Nominated fifteen times for the 'Audies' (the
audiobook 'Oscars'), he was finally awarded a coveted 'Audie' in 2010, the
year he was also named Booklist's 'Voice of Choice'._

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-Times-Nikola-Biography-
Genius/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-Times-Nikola-Biography-
Genius/dp/1452652716)

[2]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Prebble>

[3]: <http://www.amazon.com/1984-New-Classic-Edition/dp/B000Q6ZLOI>

~~~
LoganCale
Simon Prebble's narration of Neal Stephenson's _Baroque Cycle_ is fantastic.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Really? That's fantastic. I have that audiobook and intended to listen to it
in the coming weeks. But somehow I'd missed the narrator's name!

Thanks a lot. Now I can hardly wait for the book :)

------
jack-r-abbit
I don't know how long it took to get this far but right now it is 31K over
goal... and it has 39 more days to go. I would not be surprised if it passed
the $1M mark before it is over.

~~~
tobyjsullivan
It took 5 days to get this far (if I recall correctly).

~~~
marcoamorales
It was posted a week ago actually, but the point still stands.

------
jusben1369
I seem to remember what appeared to be a relatively independent academic
debunking a great deal of the pro Tesla/anti Edison Oatmeal discussion which
resulted in a very animated rebuttal. I wonder if this is just an extension of
that challenge in some ways.

------
ConnorRoberts
Yes, but if they raised only $750,000 how much of that would have been left?
Since the things being offered as part of pledges isn't free?

~~~
tobyjsullivan
Well, since the pledges are being paid directly to the not-for-profit
organization, I actually think TheOatmeal is paying for the rewards out of
pocket (hence all the limits).

------
sharkweek
this has so much potential to create awe and wonder for all it's visitors -- I
really hope it's done well.

------
y4m4
There goes my 50$, hope to see this through :-)

~~~
RandallBrown
How the hell do we give our t-shirt size?

~~~
y4m4
you don't its just large now, people payed a lot - t-shirts are sold out.

------
AlphaDex
I grew up a stone's throw away from Tesla's lab. (It's right on Tesla Street
if I recall.)

I will definitely be making a donation.

